# 5 Days + 4 Nights in Cancún for only $269 Worth it ?



## JEPASVC (Jul 8, 2017)

I just received this offer which requires a 90 minute tour. I am a Chairman/Platinum owner at Marriott. I have no interest in more timeshare/points. Is this a good value? What type of addons fee can I expect to be charged for the 4 night stay ?





THIS EXCLUSIVE *$269* VACATION PACKAGE INCLUDES:
*5 Days + 4 Nights* at The Westin Lagunamar Ocean Resort, a AAA Four Diamond-rated resort




PLUS your choice of *5,000 Starpoints* from the Starwood Preferred Guest® program _OR_ a *$75 Resort Certificate* for spa services, dining, shopping or activities during your stay
Your stay will also include an introduction to *Westin Vacation Club*. Through a personalized tour and presentation, you’ll discover flexible vacations with unique experiences and an award-winning villa resort collection.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jul 8, 2017)

Beyond the plane flight - 

What does it cost you to say - NO - a lot 
to the offer of a developer price Timeshare at a great location .


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jul 8, 2017)

Worth it - Yes.
But, hold strong - No, No, No... and No to the Explorer Package unless you plan to buy from them - and you should only do that if you have already bought resale.
R-R-R


----------



## Sea Six (Jul 8, 2017)

Is that for a studio?  Can you upgrade to a 1BR?  There is a daily room tax they will add, something like $7 / day.  Don't worry about the sales pitch - they are low pressure there as compared to other places.  I'd take the resort credit over the points.  Put it towards dinner at Oceano.  They have 3 special dinner events there - Mexican Fiesta buffet, Asian buffet, and steak night.  I think they are Monday, Wednesday, and Friday, so plan your 4 days accordingly.  The breakfast buffet is also really good, as are the burgers at the poolside restaurant.


----------



## lizap (Jul 8, 2017)

Perhaps, if you can get reasonable airfare and can get a 1 BR.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 8, 2017)

Yes, I took the 449 for 5 nights 1 bedroom suite.
Totally worth it.


----------



## Markus (Jul 8, 2017)

Absolutely worth it.

Markus


----------



## dms11 (Jul 8, 2017)

I also took them up on that offer a couple of years ago and, while I did buy (and have no regrets about it, since Lagunamar is awesome), it clearly would have been worth it whether I bought or not.  Check out the price of Lagunamar on Trivago or any other website and you will see how good that deal is.


----------



## JEPASVC (Jul 8, 2017)

I cannot upgrade to the 1 bedroom. But I am going to give it a try. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## lizap (Jul 8, 2017)

JEPASVC said:


> I cannot upgrade to the 1 bedroom. But I am going to give it a try. Thanks for all the input.



No way would I do it unless they could upgrade to the larger 1 BR.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 8, 2017)

I wouldn't care, I only upgraded since I have kids. If it were just two, a studio is fine.


----------



## Sea Six (Jul 8, 2017)

Have fun - Lagunamar is AWESOME!  Especially around happy hour!  If you hang out by the pool in the afternoon, try the bingo for tequila!


----------



## lizap (Jul 8, 2017)

r1lee said:


> I wouldn't care, I only upgraded since I have kids. If it were just two, a studio is fine.



Funny how people are so different. We've been spoiled with the larger 1 BR. Don't even like staying in a regular hotel room anymore.


----------



## RALnGA (Jul 9, 2017)

If you really think about it you will only have 4 days/4 nights ...one day will be devoted to the famous "90 MINUTE TOUR"...of which they will keep you there as long as you're asking question...
If you're already heading to Cancun it would be great to tack it to the beginning or end of your vacation, help save on airfare.

RAL


----------



## maddog497 (Jul 9, 2017)

RALnGA said:


> If you really think about it you will only have 4 days/4 nights ...one day will be devoted to the famous "90 MINUTE TOUR"...of which they will keep you there as long as you're asking question...
> If you're already heading to Cancun it would be great to tack it to the beginning or end of your vacation, help save on airfare.
> 
> RAL


From our own experience, the "tour" lasted exactly 90 minutes. Was little to no pressure and a very friendly experience. We booked it first thing in the morning so it didn't in pact the test of the day. All in all, the best timeshare sales presentation we've attended.

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## r1lee (Jul 9, 2017)

lizap said:


> Funny how people are so different. We've been spoiled with the larger 1 BR. Don't even like staying in a regular hotel room anymore.



Lol, don't get me wrong. I would prefer to have a 1 bedroom or even 2 bedroom. But we take like 4-5 vacations a year and we try to maximize all of our options.  I walk into a hotel room now and I'm always like, there's no kitchen lol.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 9, 2017)

maddog497 said:


> From our own experience, the "tour" lasted exactly 90 minutes. Was little to no pressure and a very friendly experience. We booked it first thing in the morning so it didn't in pact the test of the day. All in all, the best timeshare sales presentation we've attended.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk



I agree. Our last meeting was about 100min. We told we had to go and to be honest it wasn't worth buying new over used.  Pretty much ended there, hoping I get the same guy. I can tell him I added 81k lol.


----------



## Quimby4 (Jul 9, 2017)

Is there a WLR owner that can refer me? I keep getting only Desert Willow invites. It was suggestion on another thread that maybe a Lagunamar owner may be able to refer me to an invitation 
Thank you


----------



## r1lee (Jul 10, 2017)

Quimby4 said:


> Is there a WLR owner that can refer me? I keep getting only Desert Willow invites. It was suggestion on another thread that maybe a Lagunamar owner may be able to refer me to an invitation
> Thank you



i will be there in September again. If i get the option, i'll try to remember.  I know i referred my friends and so far no has gotten any emails.


----------



## blondietink (Jul 10, 2017)

Since Lagunamar is almost totally sold out, would it be safe to say they will be selling the Mexican flex program?


----------



## cubigbird (Jul 10, 2017)

blondietink said:


> Since Lagunamar is almost totally sold out, would it be safe to say they will be selling the Mexican flex program?



There are reports that they already are selling Westin Aventuras.


----------



## Sea Six (Jul 14, 2017)

blondietink said:


> Since Lagunamar is almost totally sold out, would it be safe to say they will be selling the Mexican flex program?



They are selling Westin Vacation Club.


----------

